# "Contact" book??



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Has anyone come across a book or writing by Helmut Raiser and Bart Bellon called Contact? or would that be Contakt?? 
Obviously, I don't know German.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Google it...I love google


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Well, with the help of some friends, I finally came upon Kontact by Bart Bellon and Helmut Raiser. It is a video of the material. Too bad, I can't remember one bit of the German I learned in college!


----------

